# Thoughts on Bowmar nose button



## JakeP2015 (Aug 18, 2018)

I came across the bowmar nose button the other day and in theory, it seems like a great idea. Has anybody tried this yet? What are your thoughts?


----------



## Buckhorn70 (Dec 5, 2004)

I like the idea.... I ordered 1 to try just the other day.


----------



## Boogan1 (Oct 4, 2005)

I went through a phase where I just used a piece of serving and made a little knot on my string that I touched my nose to. Same thing and costs less than a penny. I don't do that anymore because I set my peep to where when I am on my anchor and my nose is touching the string I can see clearly through the peep.


----------



## Unk Bond (Aug 1, 2004)

Hello
Bel-eve I started the idea of a nose button way back. Others followed to make a dollar.
I use now a little eliminator button as a nose button and a kisser button. So I use two on my bow string. A small knot as has been mentioned will get the job done to.

I read its for consistent anchor. I used mind for consistent head alignment. 

The ones you refer to that's in picture below are to bulk-E [ Later


----------



## bowhuntermitch (May 17, 2005)

It's nothing new. Someone just decided to market as something special. 10 years ago I was using the end of a d-loop knot. Works perfect and cost cents.


----------



## johnno (Apr 11, 2006)

I only have one nose- it’s in the same position and has been for years - when I draw back my string touches the tip of it - this never changes - so I really see no point in these- other than just something else on the string to slow it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ppkaprince98 (Mar 13, 2008)

bowhuntermitch said:


> It's nothing new. Someone just decided to market as something special. 10 years ago I was using the end of a d-loop knot. Works perfect and cost cents.


I with you. ^^

I think anyone learning to shoot should put one of these on there string and draw back, if it doesnt touch the tip of your nose you *could* have a form problem.


----------



## "TheBlindArcher" (Jan 27, 2015)

Not sure of how much of a speed difference you'll see with an extra 0.9 grains on the string... 

As someone who doesn't use a peep as another anchor reference point, I'll just say that your nose can find a lot of vertical real estate along the string if you tried it out with your eyes closed, even if your other anchors are spot on.


----------



## 927303 (Oct 22, 2019)

I'm lost on this one... I put index knuckle on ear lobe, string on corner of mouth, string tip of nose.... what does a nose button do? My nose doesn't move or change positions.


----------



## Krs (Apr 18, 2012)

I agree it not a new idea, but this product has helped me and is designed very well.


----------



## joeking (Jan 7, 2010)

What ever helps you consistently hit an anchor point is worth trying. Different people use different ques to establish anchor point. The important thing is to be consistent. If a nose button helps go for it.


----------



## "TheBlindArcher" (Jan 27, 2015)

OrBowguy said:


> I'm lost on this one... I put index knuckle on ear lobe, string on corner of mouth, string tip of nose.... what does a nose button do? My nose doesn't move or change positions.




If you didn't also have a visual on the peep, you could still hit all those reference points but if your head were tilted slightly fore/aft at 30m the difference is between hitting the target and shooting the ground or over the top of the bale. 

Just for fun, get lined up at a bale it would be really hard to miss [be it size of bale or proximity to it], close your eyes and take a few shots- better than even money that not only will your group spread horizontally, but vertically as well- Vertical is in some part because your nose is anchoring at different places on the string. As I use a pointer with a fixed distance from the ground on the back of my bow hand [making it easier to keep a consistent grip to ground distancwe], I can tell when my head position alters based on vertical travel of my groups.


----------



## JPR79 (May 18, 2010)

Just like a kisser, it's a pacifier. I ran a kisser knot for a while because "oh look all the pros are doing it", I took it off and shoot better without it.

Sent from my SM-J337V using Tapatalk


----------



## Turkey165 (Aug 24, 2009)

I have one. Awesome! It is not like a kisser or knot tied in. It does create a more accurate anchor because of the size. I use the little one. Compare it to a eraser and a pencil tip. Whats more precise?


----------



## spyderGelement (Apr 15, 2013)

So I watched his video and am familiar but I just want to point two things, so first he says that "it will not move" then slides it up and down the string, not easily but he does just the same. So why on the package does he have the string served under it with the nose button tied over top of the serving? I think there's a little of that BS in marketing theory at work. The second thing, and this has always got me so confused, is you want to set it up so its comfortable midway through your range of distances. uh, ok, but if this thing is so essential to my shooting wouldn't I need that thing on my string first before I make a tape? i can just see people chasing the cat on this one. male a tape, put button on, shoot, tapes not right, make new tape, move button because its now at the wrong place, etc, etc,. I tried that setup idea with a kisser button once, before I put it on I was on out to 60 yards beside just learning and using a hinge. put it on, step to 60 yards, plowed an arrow into dirt way low of my shoulder height target. took it off, smoking 60 yards. no thanks, I'll pass.


----------



## Turkey165 (Aug 24, 2009)

Sometimes thinking too hard about something so simple can cloud the mind. It may not be for everyone works great for me. Mine does not move by using correct constrictor knot i have tried.


----------



## LoneAggie (Jan 10, 2005)

I bought 2 to try out, as I know I sometimes have my nose on the string in different places etc. However, I do think it would be a problem for when my anchor has to float for longer ranges. I think for fixed pin setups its actually great, same with say indoor setups at fixed ranges. Just my very naive two cents. I'm going to give it a go and see how I like it though. Yeah I could tie a knot etc, but it does seem to have some reasonable assumptions, like making you more aware of pressure etc. I figured for the price, why not try it.


----------



## Outsider (Aug 16, 2011)

Nothing new. Been using one for a while. I see it says patent pending on it. It must be design patent only because people been using nose button for loooong time. If it's design patent then they wasted their money on it.


----------



## Outsider (Aug 16, 2011)

You can use string nock as a button.


----------



## jakep567 (Feb 19, 2014)

So i have always used a nose button its actually the 1cm flex fletch kisser button that can be used for both a kisser or a nose button. Can get them on ebay. I bought a bowmar awhile ago for my 3d rig. For a hunting situation i believe a 100% you will make better shots. I have sitka gear with hoods and neck gatiers built in, coats and collars. With a thumb button its tough to anchor and feel that jaw line. Ive missed my nose position by half an inch when i thought i was good. With all that being said i like the flex fletch better. I also like unscented dental floss for tying stuff very tight.


----------



## devlite (Jan 19, 2016)

Just put one on....we'll see if it makes a difference.

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## CareyHamil (Oct 4, 2005)

I just use some serving tied into a knot on the string, satisfies my needs for a nose anchor point.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

